# Started training mid-year. Suggestions?



## response3 (Jul 19, 2011)

After several years of minimal racing, I starting riding/training again this past early July and have built a good aerobic base. The problem as I see it is that I'm 4-6 months behind a normal training plan schedule. I am hesitant to continue with build phases all the way through winter. 

Should I reduce my interval training soon in order to get myself back to a base phase for the winter and then (re)build in the spring? Or continue on my current trajectory and build through the winter? The next step isn't clear to me...

Basically, I want to peak mid-summer for some road races and then do the Death Ride in July. Any help/comments would be appreciated.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

What I would do if your base is good is maybe do a single 3-week LT training phase, followed by a rest week, and then another 3 week phase of shorter intervals and speed work to maybe try and squeak in some good results, and have some fun late season at the expense of the guys who are worn out before the winter break. Maybe something along the lines of the Time Crunched Training Program. After that, I would take the winter break as you normally would, then start your season next year as you normally would....... Especially if you are looking to peak for an event next July.

I definitely wouldn't try to continue the build phase with the intention of holding it through next July. I for one couldn't hold the fitness that long without burning out.....


----------



## response3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks for the input.


----------

